# Doves 4 Davin



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been a tad hesitant to do a write for today's opener. I have decided sharing will be more healing than silently mourning. Its been a very challenging week as my first born son recently passed away unexpectedly. The opening of the dove hunt was one of our favorite father son activities. It was tough knowing we'll not be able to make anymore memories but I'm so very thankful for the time we had and memories we made courtesy of the great outdoors. It turned out to be a great day. Perfect weather and plenty of birds flying. Me and my buddy that has always joined us for the opener both shot our limits of mourning doves. I haven't missed a dove opener in 20 yrs or so. Wasn't sure I was going to make this one. To be honest I was nervous and apprehensive to face only having memories of him just yet. As the day unfolded it became clear that going on the hunt was the right choice. It really felt as though Davin was there with us in spirit & the experience really helped ease my soul if for just a while.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m sorry for your loss, losing one of my sons is my biggest nightmare.. I’m sure Davin was watching over as you were out


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang man, sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for your loss prayers sent you and your family


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, thoughts and our prayers to you and your family.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel for your loss. I lost my older Brother earlier this year and we would always Elk hunt (camp) for out time together to catch up and tell lies to each other. Glad your opener was a success and the outdoors began the healing process. Sorry for your loss!! Thanks for posting the story!


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Im glad you decided to go out. Make this a tradition to remember and honer Davin.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I can relate as I lost my son over 8 years ago and the only time I hunted doves was with him because he liked them so much.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

So sorry for your loss! I can't even imagine how hard that would be. Thank you for sharing and I'm so glad you found some peace doing something you both love. Stories like this help me to remember to appreciate those around me and enjoy the time we have together because you never know when it might be someones time to leave.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I could not imagine losing my son. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your son, TigerPincer. The outdoors and our sports offer quite the balm to life's difficulties. I hope you continue to find solace in being in the field where you built so many memories with your child. Luckily those experiences are ours to keep.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I think losing a child has to be one of the most difficult trials a person could face in this life. I hope you continue to find peace and solace in the fond memories you created with your son. Thanks for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow that is hard. Very sorry for your loss. I truly believe those who go before us still have a hand in our lives going forward.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, tigerpincer. I hope you can find the comfort you need, and I am glad you had a good opener.


----------

